# Please identify.



## lnelso249 (May 6, 2014)

I purchased this fish as a Demosani. is it true?


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Nope - Demasoni Do Not Have Any Yellow Markings, Save Maybe For Egg Spots. It's A Pretty Blurry Picture, So It's Hard To Say For Sure What You've Got, But It's Probably A Hybrid.


----------



## lnelso249 (May 6, 2014)

I purchased this fish at my LFS, what should my next step be? it was not labeled as a hybrid, i like the fish but i paid a premium price for a this so called demasoni. im new to keeping cichlids and am becoming quite addicted to them. Are hybrids cheaper?


----------



## lnelso249 (May 6, 2014)

i just found a pic of a dog toothed cichlid and its identical to a few i saw.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Looks alot like some of the "Elongatus" types. Is the tail yellowish? Not a Demasoni for sure. Do you have a bigger picture?


----------



## lnelso249 (May 6, 2014)

noki said:


> Looks alot like some of the "Elongatus" types. Is the tail yellowish? Not a Demasoni for sure. Do you have a bigger picture?


Yes it does have yellow on both the tail and dorsal fin.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Here is a male Elongatus Mpanga to compare to. Males obviously vary in intensity of color, mature dominant males have the most color with Malawi cichlids. Intensity of bars varies with mood.


----------



## lnelso249 (May 6, 2014)

thank you for your help! mine has a little more yellow and the body is a pale blue/purple with pale gray bars.

Can you help me with a few more? please and thank you!


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

2 and 3 look like blue and orange/"red" zebras to me but kinda blurry. And bad angles. 4 is a (possibly hybridized) yellow lab. 1 looks like an auratus


----------



## Ramseydog14 (Dec 31, 2013)

The main pic is not a Demasoni for sure,..and looks to have some Peacock/Aulonacara for sure,..most likely not pure but looks somewhat like these,..or one of these similar peacocks.

Aulonocara jacobfreibergi (Boadzulu Is.)..in the 'species-profiles'

The others are (possibly hybridized)..

Auratus
Red Zebra 
Cobalt Blue or Ahili (a lot of LFS label them)
Yellow-Lab


----------



## ChezkyNola (May 2, 2014)

It's not a Demosani, but it is an awesome looking fish. It is probably a hybrid, and yes most of the time the hybrids are cheaper. You should keep in mind tho that unless your planning on breeding fish, its not about being exact, its about having awesome and unique fish. So if you like the fish and it caught your eye at the store then you got what you paid for.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

ChezkyNola said:


> It's not a Demosani, but it is an awesome looking fish. It is probably a hybrid, and yes most of the time the hybrids are cheaper. You should keep in mind tho that unless your planning on breeding fish, its not about being exact, its about having awesome and unique fish.* So if you like the fish and it caught your eye at the store then you got what you paid for.*


He definitely didn't get what he paid for. He paid for a demasoni.


----------

